# Name the movie



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

Heres a game I used to play on a NON food forum with another memeber and then others joined in. It was fun.

The premise is to through out a line from a movie and have others guess the movie.

Hints can be given 3 times after that reveal the answer so people don't get frustrated or lose interest. We'll figure out a time frame for the cut off as we go. On the other forum the game moved along quickly so lets see how many movie buffs we have then we will set the time frame. If thats ok.

I will start with "Be careful what you shoot at. Most things in here don't react too well to bullets."


----------



## MSC (Dec 23, 2010)

Pretty sure that's a Sean Connery line from "Hunt For Red October", and think it was his LOL, awful Russian accent that stuck in my brain!
And sorry if I'm supposed to toss out a line now, it's late and can't bring one in from the depths, please give us another.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

MSC said:


> Pretty sure that's a Sean Connery line from "Hunt For Red October", and think it was his LOL, awful Russian accent that stuck in my brain!
> And sorry if I'm supposed to toss out a line now, it's late and can't bring one in from the depths, please give us another.


 Yup you got it!!

Ok let me think of another one.

"I am in love for the last time in my life."


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 23, 2010)

Two strikes for me already, but I look forward to following this thread.


----------



## Silversage (Dec 23, 2010)

Murphy's Romance!!!!!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

Silversage said:


> Murphy's Romance!!!!!









Your turn SS!!


----------



## Silversage (Dec 23, 2010)

I was looking up... it was the nearest thing to heaven!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2010)

Silversage said:


> I was looking up... it was the nearest thing to heaven!


 
Great Movie!

*An Affair To Remember*


----------



## Silversage (Dec 23, 2010)

You're up, Princess!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2010)

"Faith is believing when common sense tells you not to."


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Faith is believing when common sense tells you not to."


 Miracle on 34th St. Not sure which version.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Miracle on 34th St. Not sure which version.


 
You got it!  The 1947 version with Maureen O'Hara!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

Define irony: Bunch of idiots dancing on a plane to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Define irony: Bunch of idiots dancing on a plane to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash.


 
Con-Air!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Con-Air!


 YUP!! Kudos You're up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2010)

msmofet said:


> YUP!! Kudos You're up!


 
I'm going to PM you the answer, cuz I really have to get ready for work now! Gotta keep the game going!


"These guys are about as much fun as a tax audit."


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going to PM you the answer, cuz I really have to get ready for work now! Gotta keep the game going!
> 
> 
> "These guys are about as much fun as a tax audit."


 I know this!! I just watched the other day

The Abyss


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2010)

msmofet said:


> I know this!! I just watched the other day
> 
> The Abyss


 
You got it!  I'm off now...no more playing for me!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You got it! I'm off now...no more playing for me!


 Be safe and have fun!! I will catch up with you later!! Thats not a movie quote!! LOL

I need a minute to think one up. BRB with a movie quote/line.

I have to find a tough one. You guys a great movie buffs!!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

"Thirteen! There's Mr. Spinalzo and the first one in London, two in Johannesburg, one in Sydney, one in Melbourne, two in San Francisco, one in Phoenix, Arizona..."


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Dec 23, 2010)

Arsenic and old lace...

Great flick...


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Arsenic and old lace...
> 
> Great flick...


 YUP you're turn!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Dec 23, 2010)

Bring the dog, I love animals, i'm a great cook...


----------



## Frenchys (Dec 23, 2010)

Miracle on 34th Street ?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Dec 23, 2010)

Nope...


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

(I know the answer but want to give someone else a chance)

(Maybe a hint would help?)


----------



## Alix (Dec 23, 2010)

Fatal Attraction?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Dec 23, 2010)

You got it Alix... Take it away...............


----------



## Alix (Dec 23, 2010)

Went away? "I dwell in darkness without you" and it *went away*?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2010)

Alix said:


> Went away? "I dwell in darkness without you" and it *went away*?


 
_*Willow *_


----------



## Alix (Dec 23, 2010)

You're up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2010)

"Mr. Rat, I have a writ here says you're to stop eating Chin Lee's cornmeal forthwith. Now it's a rat writ, writ for a rat, and this is lawful service of the same. See, doesn't pay any attention to me."


----------



## MSC (Dec 24, 2010)

One of my favorite John Wayner's--True Grit
My line:
I'm walking here!  I'm walking here!


----------



## Alix (Dec 24, 2010)

Midnight Cowboy.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 24, 2010)

Here's one:

Plastics.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2010)

roadfix said:


> Here's one:
> 
> Plastics.


 
The Graduate!


----------



## roadfix (Dec 24, 2010)

^^^ ding! ding! ding!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2010)

Actually, Alix's turn!  But, I think she is busy...MSC never told her she was right!


----------



## Alix (Dec 24, 2010)

I am pretty sure I'm right so I'll take a turn. 

"I've just been informed that ALL your children are missing!"

I'm just going to eat supper and will be back in a bit.


----------



## MSC (Dec 25, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually, Alix's turn!  But, I think she is busy...MSC never told her she was right!


Sorry, thought it was a fairly easy one and didn't need confirming she was correct.
And don't know the film quote Alix just posted.


----------



## Alix (Dec 25, 2010)

Hint: Jack Black and Joan Cusack


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2010)

School of Rock


----------



## Alix (Dec 25, 2010)

Yep. You're up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2010)

Alix said:


> Yep. You're up!


 
I was holding off so others could play...

"_It is a barren wasteland, riddled with fire and ash and dust, the very air you breathe is a poisonous fume. Not with ten thousand men could you do this. It is folly_."


----------



## msmofet (Dec 25, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was holding off so others could play...
> 
> "_It is a barren wasteland, riddled with fire and ash and dust, the very air you breathe is a poisonous fume. Not with ten thousand men could you do this. It is folly_."


I've read the 4 books 5 times!! Have seen the movies umpteen times and am anxiously awaiting The Hobbit.

It is Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring uttered by Boromir. I have watched it about 5 times just in the last week!!

"Fool of a Took!!" Love that line!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2010)

msmofet said:


> I've read the 4 books 5 times!! Have seen the movies umpteen times and am anxiously awaiting The Hobbit.
> 
> It is Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring. I have watched about 5 times just in the last week!!


 
Another Tolkien fan!  I looked carefully for a quote that didn't have names of characters of places!  I was actually looking for the wording of Boromir's dying speech, I love it, but it wasn't at IMDb.

You got it!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 25, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Another Tolkien fan! I looked carefully for a quote that didn't have names of characters of places! I was actually looking for the wording of Boromir's dying speech, I love it, but it wasn't at IMDb.
> 
> You got it!


 Give me a few to find a quote. BRB


----------



## msmofet (Dec 25, 2010)

Where is he? 
Down by the creek, walking on water.


----------



## MSC (Dec 26, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Where is he?
> Down by the creek, walking on water.


That last bit is the Doc Holliday line from Tombstone.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 26, 2010)

MSC said:


> That last bit is the Doc Holliday line from Tombstone.


 YUP You're my huckleberry!! LOL

Your turn MSC


----------



## MSC (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay, here are the lines to...
"This is primarily a British operation, I'm an American and I don't even know why the hell I'm here."
"You're here because you're an American..."


----------



## Alix (Dec 26, 2010)

Ooooo! I know that one. Its um...Guns of Navarone?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2010)

The Defiant Ones


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

Where eagles dare? Clint Eastwood?


----------



## MSC (Dec 27, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Where eagles dare? Clint Eastwood?


You got it.  One of my favorite films.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

MSC said:


> You got it. One of my favorite films.


We are having a blizzard. My furnace went off and it is getting cold.  I need to try and bundle up. I will be back in a bit.


----------

